# Chen Tai Chi (Taijiquan) Fight Free Spar. 陳自強 Chen ZiQiang



## kung fu fighter (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Vajramusti (Jan 6, 2015)

He is formidable-Chen Zikiang


----------



## Vajramusti (Jan 6, 2015)

Chen Ziqiang is formidable.


----------

